# Special at Skyblue



## Rude Rudi (17/10/16)

Not sure if this is the correct sub forum?
Spotted a special on DIY bases and e liquids:
http://www.skybluevaping.co.za

Some good deals to be had...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (17/10/16)

Thanks @Rude Rudi. Bought me some nicotine. Half price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

